

Top 1000 Most Visited Articles on Wikipedia in 2012. - stunr69
http://stats.grok.se/en/top

======
ryan_s
"404 Error" made it to number 6! Proves that numbered error codes are not so
user friendly.

Although at first I thought it was Wikipedia's own 404 page and was going to
comment on how they must have a lot Of broken links.

------
olog-hai
This list is for December 2010, not 2012. They use _yyyymm_. See the drop-down
here: <http://stats.grok.se/>

------
laserDinosaur
Has anyone even heard of Robert L. Bradley, Jr before?

~~~
sek
Was some kind of API request, they should clean up this list. Maybe someone
had a bug in his client application.

